# Running LR Classic CC



## Sandyjas (Oct 16, 2018)

I have macOS10.8.4.  If I were to switch to LR Classic CC (And I would have to research everything I have to do it.  Hopefully if I list everything I have, here, someone could easily tell me what had to be changed to be able to update to LR Classic CC.   This may be in the future) could I run it off line of the Internet and for how long?


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2018)

It won't support that version.  How old is your Mac? With the monthly plan you can be off line for a month. With the annual plan 3 months.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 16, 2018)

You need MacOS 10.12 minimum (Lightroom Classic CC system requirements).

You can indeed run it without an internet connection. How long depends on how you pay your subscription. If you pay monthly then you can be offline for one month, if you pay yearly you can be offline for three months.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm just curious as to why you don't update? Mountain Lion is 5 years old. You don't get security updates anymore. Updates are free.


----------



## Sandyjas (Oct 16, 2018)

Zenon said:


> I'm just curious as to why you don't update? Mountain Lion is 5 years old. You don't get security updates anymore. Updates are free.


Thank You everybody for your help.   I got my iMac Desktop in 2013.  I don't know what a security update is.   I'm not on the Internet with my Mac because I don't want any hacker on my machine.  And that is why everything has stayed the same.  I know little about updating anything.  All I know is that updating  can cause other things...camera, OS, programs, external devices not to be supported etc etc. and that is why I would like to tell a tec what I have and they could know better what would work and not, and what I had to do to pull this OS and LR update off.  Other things I have may have to be updated.  I just had to buy a new macro lens because of an accident and what if I wanted or needed to buy a newer camera,  not the same model I have had.   And how long do I have before the cameras I own are not covered (?)  I've learned some of Lightroom and am running it very well for my purposes and I don't want that to end.   But nothing sits still and I'm not  knowledgeable in this.   So I hoped I could list out what I have and someone here (hopefully without too much trouble) can tell me what to check out to see if it will run with these new updates or is history.   And any further costs.  And I hope I don't have to buy a newer computer for awhile!  And I wasn't planning on doing this updating just yet...and I don't know about that either.   This is why I have not updated, I'm scared of the Internet, I don't care if I have a Mac.  Someone or something could get through.  So I am perfectly happy running LR on my own and I dread having to update anything and everything.  It's kind of funny, but that is my quandary.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 16, 2018)

Sandyjas said:


> I'm not on the Internet with my Mac because I don't want any hacker on my machine.


This is the main reason to own a Mac, to be able to stay connected to the internet safely.  Security updates are released to protect your Mac from hackers, trojans, virus etc.  This is why you should always keep your OS up to date.  Your Mountain Lion version is so old that the vulnerabilities in it have long been discovered and available to hackers.  The installed Mac base is so small compared to Windows that it is not worth the time for a hacker to develop methods to take advantage of the discovered vulnerabilities to break into your Mac machine.   This is not to say that it can't happen, just that Apple is quick to release security updates to patch the vulnerabilities when they are discovered.  Most of the nefarious people on the internet target Windows machines. You need to stay on the internet to let Apple automatically update your OS.   MacOS(Mojave) and the latest version of Windows 10 are the most secure operating systems available today.  You are at risk running old operating systems that have not been patched and very vulnerable. 
If you are super insecure, you can run an anti virus app on your Mac,  In reality the anti virus measures built into MacOS (and now Windows 10) are safe enough that you don't really need 3rd party antivirus protections in spite of the 3rd party vendor hype and claims.   FWIW ,  I have never had a virus on a machine since 2002 and that was a Windows NT machine with no virus protection. Since I switched from a Windows OS to a Mac, I have seen no need to install an active antivirus software on my Macs.   Smart Phone operating systems are so ubiquitous now that they are now being targeted by hackers.   Again Apple is quick to patch iOS.  Android phones are needed to be updated frequently to  correct for vulnerabilities.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2018)

Sandyjas said:


> Thank You everybody for your help.   I got my iMac Desktop in 2013.  I don't know what a security update is.   I'm not on the Internet with my Mac because I don't want any hacker on my machine.  And that is why everything has stayed the same.  I know little about updating anything.  All I know is that updating  can cause other things...camera, OS, programs, external devices not to be supported etc etc. and that is why I would like to tell a tec what I have and they could know better what would work and not, and what I had to do to pull this OS and LR update off.  Other things I have may have to be updated.  I just had to buy a new macro lens because of an accident and what if I wanted or needed to buy a newer camera,  not the same model I have had.   And how long do I have before the cameras I own are not covered (?)  I've learned some of Lightroom and am running it very well for my purposes and I don't want that to end.   But nothing sits still and I'm not  knowledgeable in this.   So I hoped I could list out what I have and someone here (hopefully without too much trouble) can tell me what to check out to see if it will run with these new updates or is history.   And any further costs.  And I hope I don't have to buy a newer computer for awhile!  And I wasn't planning on doing this updating just yet...and I don't know about that either.   This is why I have not updated, I'm scared of the Internet, I don't care if I have a Mac.  Someone or something could get through.  So I am perfectly happy running LR on my own and I dread having to update anything and everything.  It's kind of funny, but that is my quandary.



My iMac is from 2011 and I'm running High Sierra. There  was a recent update - Mohave but my machine is one year too old. Your's will qualify. I have updated to each new version since 2011 with no issues. Cletus has provided detailed info.

LR6 came out on April 21, 2015 so updates would have stopped for LR5. Any new cameras released after that date would not have been  supported. The last update for LR6 was in in December of 2017. Any new cameras released in 2018 and on will not be supported.  I doubt LR6 will still be available to purchase in 2019.

So it depends on you current gear, what you are planning to buy and if you don't mind converting your RAW files to DNG if there is no longer support.


----------



## Sandyjas (Oct 17, 2018)

Now I'm hearing about converting Raw files to DNG  "if you can live with it."  What does this mean?  Why now, is this not the greatest thing to do?  Is it just the work involved?  I have tested converting a few copied raw files I have to DNG.  I guess it was in Lightroom.   And the results looked_ slightly _different.  More flat and mechanical.   I didn't like them as well as the originals.  Can you still store the original with the DNG file? 

I have OS Mountain Lion 10.8.4
Nikon Cameras...N80, D100, D800E  (purchase date info is not with me - I can get it)  I do not use the N80, just operate the controls every now and then.  The D100 is rarely sometimes used as a 2nd Camera, not much.  But I have many pictures taken in the past with it.  And some are indexed in Lightroom and more to be.   I always use the D800E, and most of those photos are indexed in Lightroom.   My goal is to get everything from both cameras, my edited, and other source photos indexed in Lightroom.  

I have a series of programs on my computer...
Lightroom 5 ver 5.0
NX2  ver 2.8.1
PS CS 6 ver 13.0.5
Camera Raw 8.1 in LR and PS
A scanning application
Toast Titanium
Chronosync (which I have never used)
Microsoft Office Mac Home Student 2011  ( I use this all the time.)
A Blu-Ray DVD-RW/CD-RW Drive 
I have 5 External Hard Drives bought at or after 2013
I have an older Epson Scanner 
I still have the same printer that came with my 1st Gateway computer (it's about to be replaced)
I have a battery protected power strip that my computer is plugged into.

If I change my operating system, do these programs need to be looked into about updates or drivers also?  Will a PS update cost?  
I have the internet at home, but only a small Smart TV to access it.  I can not get to a lot of the web on the TV.  I can't get to this website or my Email and many websites don't even work.  I have a low cost prepaid smart phone but I want the phone to keep working so I never try to get the Internet on it.   So I never used my Big Mac on the Internet.  So any advice or help would help me understand just what game plan.   What if I need a new camera, what if my computer stops working and can't be repaired or the cost involved would warrant buying a new one.  I don't know to stay with what I have or update.  Sometimes I need to take my computer back to the store if something is wrong and it goes on the Internet then.  Anything helpful would be appreaciated.  I'm happy with what I have now, but Lightroom and Photography are one of my main things, the other being drawing and I don't want to stop.  
Thanks for any help


----------



## Zenon (Oct 17, 2018)

I had CS6 for a few years with LR6. LR6 still opened RAW files. Occasionally I wanted to open files directly in PS so I had to convert. I really hated doing that. I don't have the statistics but my guess a larger majority prefer to use RAW files. I just base that on the 80/20 rule. I think that is why people say that. You should use whatever you are happy with.


----------



## Sandyjas (Oct 17, 2018)

I know DNG is the same thing, it just looked different.  Does anyone have any ideas about an upgrade for me, what it would entail?   I need more information, I'm not versed.  I need to balance so much.  I may want a new camera in the future!  There was so much difference between the D100 and D800E.  As Cletus said, I am not safe if I have to go on the Internet now with Mountain Lion.  Does anyone have any opinions pro or con?  Or am I getting around it.  I just don't think I know enough.  Thank You For Any Help,

Sandy


----------



## Zenon (Oct 17, 2018)

DNG Pros, Cons and Myths | Adobe Blog


----------



## clee01l (Oct 17, 2018)

Sandyjas said:


> If I change my operating system, do these programs need to be looked into about updates or drivers also?


I think you will be able to run most of your existing hardware since Apple MacOS updates the drivers for these with each upgrade.  If you run into other hardware (an older Epson Scanner),  you might check the manufacturers website for compatibility 





> Will a PS update cost?


Iy you become an Adobe Subscriber, not only will you have the latest version of LR, you will also have the PSCC included with your subscription





> I have the internet at home, but only a small Smart TV to access it. I can not get to a lot of the web on the TV. I can't get to this website or my Email and many websites don't even work. I have a low cost prepaid smart phone but I want the phone to keep working so I never try to get the Internet on it. So I never used my Big Mac on the Internet. So any advice or help would help me understand just what game plan.


You can simply connect the Mac to the internet router using an Ethernet cable like the one that connects the TV. Or if you have WiFi, then the WiFI connection is built int to both the router and the Mac (and the Smart Phone)


> What if I need a new camera,


 With the subscription, LR and ACR are updated with in about a 30 day window of the camera's release.


> what if my computer stops working and can't be repaired or the cost involved would warrant buying a new one.,


Migration Assistant that comes with your Mac will make the transfer painless.  Also Victoria has a blog article: How do I move Lightroom to a new computer?


> I don't know to stay with what I have or update.


Keeping your software and operating systems up to date provides the best security against malware and provides corrections of the bugs that are inherent in any software application.   With the exception of keeping your OS patched and uptown date, it is not always a requirement to upgrade to the latest and greatest software.  And a continuing subscription like Adobe's or Microsoft Office permits you to update subscription applications with no additional cost.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 17, 2018)

If you want a new computer. It recommends 12GB of RAM. I'd get 16 for sure or 32 if it meets your budget. I'd get an SSD drive. I'm getting a new iMac next year and mine will probably be 500GB. 7 years later and my 500 still has 300GB of space left. Decide on monitor size and if you want retina screen or not. I would print this out, go to an apple store and talk to a service rep.                 

Lightroom Classic CC system requirements


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 18, 2018)

Zenon said:


> DNG Pros, Cons and Myths | Adobe Blog


An obviously unbiased viewpoint.  

There have been (too) many threads and posts devoted to this question, so I won't waste any space on Victoria's server by repeating them here.  Just do a search of this forum.  My own summation would be:  see which arguments or reasons resonote for you, and act accordingly.


----------



## Sandyjas (Oct 18, 2018)

Okay, thank you Everyone, I will research.  You have helped so far.  Thank You again,

Sandy


----------



## Zenon (Oct 18, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> An obviously unbiased viewpoint.
> 
> There have been (too) many threads and posts devoted to this question, so I won't waste any space on Victoria's server by repeating them here.  Just do a search of this forum.  My own summation would be:  see which arguments or reasons resonote for you, and act accordingly.



Victoria should set set up donations for the site to help with that. Other sites do.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 18, 2018)

I have read about DNG over the years and can look for more info myself. Problem is ½ say it is perfectly fine and the other ½ say is not. It is difficult to tell who is telling the truth. I believe I'd get accurate information here. It would not surprise me that there would be some bias from the Adobe side. It doesn't matter to me because I'll never convert as permanent workflow solution. The times I converted were for temporary purposes. I'm not going put any serious time into because I have zero interest. I'll stop posting that link. Thanks for the heads up Phil.


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 18, 2018)

Zenon said:


> I have read about DNG over the years and can look for more info myself. Problem is ½ say it is perfectly fine and the other ½ say is not. It is difficult to tell who is telling the truth.


Everyone is telling the truth.  The real issue is people's differing views on what is important, and what is not.


> I believe I'd get accurate information here.


Here you will be exposed to both sides of this (non-) debate.


> It would not surprise me that there would be some bias from the Adobe side.


Really???!!!    A vendor presenting a one-sided view of a complex question?!?    In all my years in product management, I've never seen that happen.     Never.


> It doesn't matter to me because I'll never convert as permanent workflow solution. The times I converted were for temporary purposes. I'm not going put any serious time into because I have zero interest. I'll stop posting that link. Thanks for the heads up Phil.


I have also made my decision, but I'm always open to new arguments.  Absent such arguments, I'm not going to change my workflow either.

Phil


----------

